# can u identify the model?



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

this is a truck my friend has. it is an old road tractor, he put a heil dump body on it, and in the winter it has a self contained fox v-box sander and an anderson 1-way plow. i'm just trying to get the model of this truck if anyone knows it, and what years they were built. i think it's an R model, but not sure.

bryan


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

Close - the offset cab is a "U"-series, same basic cab/front clip as the R model but with the cab offset to the driver's side. As far as I know, the U-model pretty much paralells the R-model in years built (started back in '66 I think, continued on up into the '80's)


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Your right that is a U series Mack They had the off set cab and stub nose.That one looks like a converted tractor.


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by snow _
> *this is a truck my friend has. it is an old road tractor, he put a heil dump body on it
> *


good job cat320! lol. i like the old model b mack in my town, but the guy probably won't sell it soon. i like the Mack U model, and when i start my business want to get an R or U model mack s/a dump.

Bryan

BTW- i just got the rolls of film back from the truck show


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Bryan My dream truck would be and R model 6 wheel with at least a 10' body on it has to have cast spoke wheels .A u model I would not recomend because they stoped making them a while ago and parts even though they seam they would be plentiful will not stay with the R model unless your going for the good old B model I drove a DM and the offset cab is nice but you can still get parts for them they are not off lne yet.Will the pics be in aseperate catagory on your site?


----------

